# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  durc per associazioni

## roxyg86

una associazione che non ha scopi di lucro puo' richiedere il durc visto che non è iscritta nè all'inps nè all'inail??
e se per concludere un contratto portasse un'autocertificazione in cui si dichiara che non risulta iscritta nè all'inps nè all'inail andrebbe bene??!! :Mad:

----------


## Ispettore

> una associazione che non ha scopi di lucro puo' richiedere il durc visto che non è iscritta nè all'inps nè all'inail??
> e se per concludere un contratto portasse un'autocertificazione in cui si dichiara che non risulta iscritta nè all'inps nè all'inail andrebbe bene??!!

  LONLUS è una organizzazione che gode di particolari esenzioni dal punto di vista fiscale. Se lONLUS, come qualsiasi ente datore di lavoro, ha dipendenti a libro paga (cioè assunti) ha gli stessi obblighi contributivi di qualunque altro soggetto. Occorre verificare, pertanto, richiedere allONLUS il numero di iscrizione allINPS/INAIL. Se non è posseduto può voler dire che gli operatori prestano attività volontaria non retribuita. 
Il DURC è il documento unico di regolarità contributiva; se l'associazione non ha personale subordinato in forza non puo' richiederlo.
 Il richiedente principale del DURC è l'impresa, anche attraverso i consulenti del lavoro e le associazioni di categoria provvisti di delega.  
 Sono soggetti richiedenti anche le pubbliche amministrazioni appaltanti, gli enti privati a rilevanza pubblica appaltanti e le SOA (Società Organismi di Attestazione).

----------


## roxyg86

> LONLUS è una organizzazione che gode di particolari esenzioni dal punto di vista fiscale. Se lONLUS, come qualsiasi ente datore di lavoro, ha dipendenti a libro paga (cioè assunti) ha gli stessi obblighi contributivi di qualunque altro soggetto. Occorre verificare, pertanto, richiedere allONLUS il numero di iscrizione allINPS/INAIL. Se non è posseduto può voler dire che gli operatori prestano attività volontaria non retribuita. 
> Il DURC è il documento unico di regolarità contributiva; se l'associazione non ha personale subordinato in forza non puo' richiederlo.
>  Il richiedente principale del DURC è l'impresa, anche attraverso i consulenti del lavoro e le associazioni di categoria provvisti di delega.  
>  Sono soggetti richiedenti anche le pubbliche amministrazioni appaltanti, gli enti privati a rilevanza pubblica appaltanti e le SOA (Società Organismi di Attestazione).

  grazie ispettore.
no infatti l'associazione non ha dipendenti,io adesso gli ho fatto un'autocertificazione in cui il presidente dell'associazione dichiara di non essere in obbligo con la presentazione del durc.dovevo citare qualche legge?? :Cool:

----------


## Ispettore

> grazie ispettore.
> no infatti l'associazione non ha dipendenti,io adesso gli ho fatto un'autocertificazione in cui il presidente dell'associazione dichiara di non essere in obbligo con la presentazione del durc.dovevo citare qualche legge??

  A mio parere è sufficiente l'autocertificazione. :Smile:

----------

